# I might rescue this Golden / Mix?



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Bravo! It will be one of the best things you've ever done. Thank you for rescuing a doggie!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!

Nothing like rescue goldens. The love you'll get can't be measured it's so big. He won't eat you out of house and home.

Our 4th golden rescue adoptee (80 lb Andy) asks "you gonna keep him? He looks like a really good boy!" LOL 

PS - We've had 'dog DNA tests' done on a couple. About $60. Very accurate.


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good for you! He's very cute!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

*Good Deal*

His ear color looks a little dark but what does it matter about full blood your doing a great thing I'm sure he'll love you for it!! Goldens are the best!!


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! He will love you furever!!!


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kodiak*

Kodiak is a beauty!! When will you know if you are adopting him?
If you don't adopt him be sure to let the Golden Rescues know what shelter he is at so they can save him!!
I agree with dborgers-there is nothing like a rescue-he will love you forever!!
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh look at those sweet eyes. So cute.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He`s a beautiful boy!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Very handsome - congrats!! Love me these rescue dogs!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Is it Gib that is the golden/bulldog mix here? Kodiak reminds me a lot like him. Hope you are successful bringing him home!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't wait too long...he'll go in a hurry. Best thing I ever did was rescue Woody!!!

Pete


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a handsome boy and I would love that sweet face.


----------

